
Ruby on Rails 2.3.6 Released - aaronbrethorst
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/5/23/ruby-on-rails-2-3-6-released
======
mhartl
This morning I updated the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book
(<http://www.railstutorial.org/>) accordingly. Happily, since the changes
between versions were minor, this mainly involved

    
    
      s/2\.3\.5/2\.3\.6/
    

:-)

~~~
rjett
I've been going through Rails Tutorial for the past few weeks. You definitely
have a gift for communicating clearly and effectively. I would strongly
recommend Rails Tutorial to anyone looking to get started with Rails.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks!

------
subbu
Some nice changes there. Namespaces make it even more easy to work with legacy
databases or mixing rails tables with say wordpress which prefixes all its
tables with 'wp_'. Another nifty change w.r.t MySQL: positioning using :first
=> true and :after => :other_column. That allows us to keep the attributes in
a nice order. Otherwise all the new columns used go below created_at and
updated_at which was kind of ugly.

~~~
dirtyhand
Awesome, the order of the DB columns was my biggest pet peeve with migrations

------
sailormoon
Argh, my pet ticket didn't make it in:
[https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8994/tickets/2188-i...](https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8994/tickets/2188-i18n-fails-
with-multibyte-strings-in-ruby-19-similar-to-2038)

Still no 1.9 for me, then :/

~~~
ionfish
I switched to Rails 3 (and Ruby 1.9.2-pre, which seems a lot more solid than
1.9.1 anyway) to get round this.

~~~
sailormoon
So have I actually, on some smaller projects, but it's going to be a major
change to switch over larger ones. I'll be sticking on 2.3 with them for the
time being.

